# POTM December 2003 - part 1



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

voted


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

nice pics guys


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

no 7 looks real professional


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

voted


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Voted!


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

#7 better quality but #4 is kind of shots we never see


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

#4 is sweet, I agree.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet pics


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Voted


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

wow, #4 rocks


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

got my vote in


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

damn #4 is awesome. Great picture.


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

#1 is all beat to sh*t and haggard, let me guess that fishes name is Chunky the one that talks.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Voted...nice pics


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Do you win Stuff if your pic wins?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Picture number 4 goes to the finals








Thanks to all that contributed and voted 









This one's:


----------

